# My Holiday Fitness Challenge to You



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Media reports say that most people gain between 5 and 10 pounds of body fat in the six weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas. According to research from the New England Journal of Medicine, the average amount is much more modest – just over a pound. However, even modest holiday weight gain may be cause for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

